# hathaway bridge



## russell4285 (Apr 27, 2009)

I am staying In PCB memorial week and am pondering whether to bring my boat ot not. It is only a 1448 jon boat but all I want to do with it is fish around the bridge at night. Does anyone have an opinion as to whether it is worth dragging 700 to get it there or would I be able to do just as well from the bank


----------

